# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Nha Trang 4 ngày/ 3 đêm - chỉ 3.100.000 VND/2 người

## gnettravel

Công ty Du lịch và Sự kiện Gia Nguyễn (GNET Travel) xin gửi tới Quý khách các chương trình khuyến mại hè 2014:
* Kỳ nghỉ 4N3D tại KS Luxury Nha Trang 3sao và Tour 4 đảo dành cho 2 người: Giá chỉ: 3.100.000đ.
* Du thuyền Syrena 4 sao (Hạ Long) - 2 ngày / 1 đêm : 4.000.000 VND/cabin (dành cho 2 người)
* 01 đêm du thuyền Syrena 4 sao + 1 đêm khách sạn HalongPlaza 4 sao (Hạ Long): 5.000.000 VND/phòng (dành cho 2 người)
* Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội – Phú Quốc – Hà Nội + 3 đêm tại La Veranda Resort 4 sao (Phú Quốc): 16.500.000 VND/2 người
* Hyatt Regency Danang Residences: 3.200.000 VND/ đêm(Villas 1 phòng ngủ + 1 phòng khách + bếp , dành cho 2 người lớn + 2 trẻ em) 
*  Tour ghép đoàn: Đà Nẵng - Sơn Trà - Bà Nà - Cù Lao Chàm - Hội An (4N3D):
- Giá: 5.600.000 VND/khách (vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội Đà Nẵng Hà Nội + tour trọn gói);
- Giá: 2.600.000 (tour trọn gói, chưa bao gồm vé máy bay)

_(Rất nhiều chương trình khuyến mại mùa hè khác được cập nhật liên tục trên websitewww.gnettravel.com)_
*==================================================*
*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ*
*GNET Travel* 
*Địa chỉ: P312, tòa nhà 19 T6, Khu đô thị Kiến Hưng, Hà Đông, Hà Nội*
*Email: linh512@gmail.com/trienlamsukien@gmail.com*
*Hotline: 04 6658 3535/0988 265 249 – Ms Linh /0985 184 459 – Ms Quỳnh*

----------

